# batch file help



## FusionLord (Jan 25, 2009)

Not sure if this is right area to post this.
what am i doing wrong.


```
@echo off
title Fusion's Help Log
:start
cls
echo Items

echo.
echo -------------------
echo |Table Of Contents|
echo -------------------
echo 1. Welcome Message
echo 2. Updates/Bug fixes
echo 3. Troubleshooting
echo 4. CopyRight Info
echo 5. Exit

set /p var=What Would you like to goto?

IF '%var%' == '1' GOTO wma
IF '%var%' == '2' GOTO bug
IF '%var%' == '3' GOTO tsg
IF '%var%' == '4' GOTO cri
IF '%var%' == '5' GOTO exit

cls
msg * That selection does not exist please try again!
goto start

:wma

echo.
echo       -----------------
echo       |Welcome Message|
echo       -----------------
echo.
echo Hello,
echo.
echo    If you have Installed this Client 
echo then you plan to play Fusion-Scape
echo if this is true then Welocome to the
echo Server you may also be just updating
echo to the most recent client.
echo.
PAUSE
cls
goto start

:bug
echo.
echo ------------------
echo |Udates/Bug fixes|
echo ------------------
echo 1. It Installs
echo.
PAUSE
cls
goto start

:tsg
echo.
echo       *****************
echo       *TroubleShooting*
echo       *****************
echo 1. Java is not a reconized command
echo 2. Unable to connect to Server
echo 3. Your account has been banned
echo 4. Go Back
echo.
set /p tsg=What is your problem?

IF '%tsg%' == '1' GOTO one
IF '%tsg%' == '2' GOTO two
IF '%tsg%' == '3' GOTO three
IF '%tsg%' == '4' GOTO start

:one
echo 1. Java is not a reconized command
echo.
echo Ok, your path is wrong. to change and
echo correct this problem please goto this
echo directory "C:\Program Files\Java" and
echo Rename what ever your Jre is to this
echo "jre1.6.0_05" and try to run the client
echo again.
echo.
PAUSE
cls
goto tsg

:two
echo 2. Unable to connect to Server
echo.
echo Well this can be one or two things:
echo   A. You have the server ip address
echo    incorrect. Fusion-Scape.no-ip.biz
echo   B. The Server is Down for mantince,
echo     Wait 15 sec. and try to log in 
echo     again.
echo. 
PAUSE
cls
goto tsg

:three
echo 3. Your account has been banned
echo.
echo In the unlikly event you get banned 
echo from the server you can always goto 
echo Fusion-Scape.Ucoz.com and Register,
echo Then head to the forums section to
echo appeal your ban.
echo [NOTE] You should have already applied.
echo.
PAUSE
cls
goto tsg

:cri
echo.
echo         *****************
echo         *CopyRight Info.*
echo         *****************
echo Fusion-Scape is a Server designed and 
echo hosted server 
echo By: FusionLord (Cory James Bariteau)
echo.
echo If you need to contact him do so by
echo Emali: [email protected] .
echo.
echo If you wish to redistribute the source
echo Please email FusionLord and ask him.
echo He will probally be more than happy 
echo to comply with your request.
echo If you do so please give credit.
echo.
echo --------------------------------------
echo |************Fusion~scape************|
echo --------------------------------------
echo.
PAUSE
cls
goto start

:exit
exit
```
thanks for all your help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It might help to know what you're trying to do, as well as what problem you're having.


----------



## FusionLord (Jan 25, 2009)

well when i tried to run it, it just shut off.
doesent matter i solved it apperantly you cant
use " | " in the batch files it says end im guessing


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Nope, you can't use a pipe unless you escape it or put in the ALT-Character. It thinks you are trying to pass the output of echo to another command. Then is it going to die on your "msg" command.

Do something like this for your menu.
http://http-server.carleton.ca/~dmcfet/menu.html


----------

